# Weider Crossbow...newb home gym Q.



## bster13 (Jan 2, 2003)

Not sure this is the correct msg. board for this type of question as I'm sure I am out of most of u guys/girls leagues but what the heck....u know more than I so here goes.

Here is the Home gym:
http://www.thecrossbow.com

Want to get back into lifting perhaps gain a bit more muscle (5-10 185lbs now) but honestly would like to be cut again and just main lean gains.

My max one rep bench press back in last Mach was 245.  This systems says it comes with 240lbs of "resistance."  My question to anyone who might have tried this type of system (very similar to Bowflex) is if it will A) provide enough weight/resistance for me and B) They claim the resistance will feel just like freeweights, but I'm thinking more that the load will be less at the start of my bench rep and increase as I extend my arms....thus working out my Tris more than my chest.  What u think?

I'm trying to find a home gym that "does it all" (I know I know) because commercial gyms costs $60/month here and close b4 I get out of work often times.  This home gym costs $500 for the base set and if it works, that price seems reasonable.  I know it's at least a better value than the Bowflex, but am a little cautious about the claim of a real workout.

Thanks,

Bryce


----------



## Stickboy (Jan 2, 2003)

Personally, I think you would get the same type of results as you would using the BF - toning your body.

I remain unconvinced that you can generate any real type of mass on these machines.  You would probably be better off with a weight bench and some weights.  (Just my opinion).  You should be able to find a decent bench and a weight set for $500.

Take a look at Fitness Factory and look around.   

I've bought stuff from them before, and was always happy with the product and the company.


----------



## Yanick (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm definitely with Stickboy.  Get a bench, weights, barbell, adjustable dumbells and a power rack.


----------



## bster13 (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm not sure my goals are the same as others on the board, I'm looking for lean muscle mass.....if this can do the trick I'll be ok with it's limitations.

Constrictions constrictions........ my living room in my apt ain't that big so a folding up machine is a real need.  A rack w/ plates probably wouldn't do.  Bowflex gives 210 resistance stock/410 upgraded, Crossbow gives 240 stock/440 upgraded.    

The stated "resistance" should be equal to free weights+gravity but I was wondering if anyone really put this theory/marketing to the test.


----------



## Stickboy (Jan 2, 2003)

Well......sounds like you already made your mind up 

Personally, I think the adds that BF does are great - they really make you want to buy the machine.  I haven't seen any for the CB, so I won't comment on that.  I will say this, I seriously doubt the people in the adds got that way with one of those machines.

I don't think you are out of anyone's league.  Everyone here was a beginner at some point (I still consider myself a beginner). 

Point is, if you want help with what has been PROVEN to work....
equipment, routines, supp's, nutrition, etc. I think you'd be hard pressed to find a better site.  Not everyone on this site is trying to look like Ronnie Coleman.

Better yet, hit the search function at the top and enter bowflex, you should get quite a few hits and see what people are saying.
(I know the crossbow isn't the same thing, but it IS the same type of machine).  Hell, you may even see my posts asking about the same kind of things 

Good luck with whatever you decide to get.


----------



## bster13 (Jan 3, 2003)

Perhaps the better question then would be....

How do I build a decent home gym that would fit in the confines of my living room?  

I agree the freeweights are better, I just don't think I could fit a freeweight gym in my apt. right now.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2003)

the main problem with any of those all inclusive machines is bordem... you will probably use it for a few weeks then it will simply collect dust.

I bought all of my home gym equipment from www.fitnessfactory.com


----------



## Wolfpack22 (Jan 5, 2003)

You are better off to join a gym for the motivation factor and the chicks will be there too.   But it sounds like you are screwed as far as joining a gym goes.  You should ask some friends to pitch in if money is a factor.  That way you can have someone to workout with.  By the way, how long did you workout before you maxed out at 245 for a 1 rep?  Just wondering.


----------



## bster13 (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks for the link Price, I got some good ideas from there, didn't know how reasonable some of the pricing was....if I find stuff used would be even better.  But I don't like the fact that most of the "total gym" packages only max out at 160lbs.  That basically rules out most of us for even considering a system with a weight stack like that.  So I guess free weights is the only way to go.  I'm buying my own apt in June, I think I'll just have to wait it out and then I can purchase a 2 br. and put my gym in one room, sleep in the other.  But the prices on that stuff isn't too bad.  I wish I could afford a set of Power Block dumbbells, but those suckers are expensive!  Play it again sports in my area does have a 300 lb olympic set and bar for $160 though.....not a bad way to start out when I do.  They have used dumbbells for 39 cents/lb and new ones for 59 cents.

I got to 245 (actually to be honest it was 247.5.  My roommate wasn't paying attention but I got it up anyway   <I was pissed though>) by joining a small local gym (150 for a year membership!) and went 3 times a week.  Alternating muscle groups, eating well and protein shakes.  No creatine here!  Actually my buddy has shrunk a lot more than I since we stopped lifting last march, hehe.  I just kept to myself, lifted each rep slow instead of throwing weights around like a ninny.  I hardly ever used the bar for bench press, only dumbells.....to max. the use of my stabilizer muscles....seemed to work, but I'm sure my workout was strictly novice.  I was happy with the way I looked (5-10 185lbs) w/out my shirt at the beach....let's put it that way. 

Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## Max. Q (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I bought all of my home gym equipment from www.fitnessfactory.com



Prince, I never thought you trained at home...or are you also a member at a gym?



> _*Originally posted by bster13 *_
> I wish I could afford a set of Power Block dumbbells, but those suckers are expensive!  Play it again sports in my area does have a 300 lb olympic set and bar for $160 though.....not a bad way to start out when I do.  They have used dumbbells for 39 cents/lb and new ones for 59 cents.



Nothing wrong with used dumbells and weights.. Play It Again has terrific deals, I go there to buy hex dumbells...only when they're cheaper than a sporting goods store.


----------



## scott1963 (Jan 6, 2003)

Bought a Weider pro 500 bench/rack/lat pull plus 245 pounds olympic for $300 new at Sams Club. Great deal and a nice setup ,  all in one unit does not take up a great deal of space.


----------



## TheASSMAN (Aug 1, 2005)

*The Crossbow Resistance*

does anyone know if the weight you set on the crossbow is the same as freeweight?

because i could only max 180 before on freeweights and then i bought the crossbow and i can almost rep that easily?

is the crossbow's resistance less than normal freeweights?


----------



## chris2489 (Aug 1, 2005)

The crossbow in my opinion is crap. It's not real weight, its just like usung resistance bands. I would go and by some free weights or better yet join a gym.


----------



## TheASSMAN (Aug 1, 2005)

i am in a gym too

but the crossbow resistance bands give the same result man


----------



## TheASSMAN (Aug 1, 2005)

lifting real weight is resistance too, its just a different form


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 1, 2005)

TheASSMAN said:
			
		

> i am in a gym too
> 
> but the crossbow resistance bands give the same result man




No , i do not agree.

Resistance machines allows a person to train safely in a set range of motion.

By using free weights you are always trying to balance the weight along with getting it up.

Balancing the weight brings in the role of nerves and free weight training creates greater pathological paths for nerves thus making you stronger longterm.

Ditch the machines mate.



On the other hand machines are good for directly hitting a muscle group - BUT this is NOT the way to get big.
Full compound free weight training is the way to go.


----------



## TheASSMAN (Aug 1, 2005)

now how can you say your not wise?

still the crossbow is on this pully system and you still have to balance it, with normal

machines, yes, you have to stay within a certain range, with the crossbow its just like

balancing the weight on each hand....or im completely wrong


----------



## maxpro2 (Aug 1, 2005)

The crossbow is a piece of shit; my brother bought one a few years ago. It is not comparable in any way to free weights. Either join a gym or buy your own bench and freeweights (the latter would save you more money over time). Do not believe the commercials or anything you hear about it; my brother fell for the advertising lies and spent all this money on it, and now it sits in our basement like the piece of shit it is.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 1, 2005)

MWpro said:
			
		

> The crossbow is a piece of shit; my brother bought one a few years ago. It is not comparable in any way to free weights. Either join a gym or buy your own bench and freeweights (the latter would save you more money over time). Do not believe the commercials or anything you hear about it; my brother fell for the advertising lies and spent all this money on it, and now it sits in our basement like the piece of shit it is.


 


Amen!   good post mate


----------



## TheASSMAN (Aug 1, 2005)

well this is great, u mean it doesnt work AT ALL or it's just not as good as freeweights

because i know its not as good as freeweights


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 1, 2005)

Just not as good as freeweights


----------



## TheASSMAN (Aug 1, 2005)

it better work

or i just pissed 400$$ down the drain


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 1, 2005)

of course it will work

but eventually you will adapt to it and thus will have to opt for free weights

but to be honest yeah you basically pissed 400$ down the drain!

but HEY it's not the end of the world


----------



## TheASSMAN (Aug 1, 2005)

i hate my life lol


i still do freeweights at my school gym every other day, im just usin this mother to fill

the time in between, well see how it works out...


----------

